# OHSS and pregnant-what can I do to feel better?



## renata

The wonderful news is that I am pregnant, however I have OHSS which is still quite bad. The embryo transfer (Blastocyst) was 2 wks ago. 
I can breathe now OK and have stopped vomiting and have no more diarrhea. However still bloated like a whale and in pain. It is very painful to lie down and my back hurts terribly.
The clinic told me just to stay in bed and drink loads, but I just wonder what else I can do to feel better. Has anyone an idea what would help? Would drinking mineral water be better than filtered tap water? Are there any alternative treatments maybe?
Any help would be greatly appreciated!
Renata


----------



## FionaIm

Congratulations on your pregnancy Renata!
Unfortunately ohss can take a while to go away because you are pregnant and your hormones are making it worse.
Try to eat a lot of protein just now and drink. It really doesn't matter what you drink but aim for 2 litres a day. If you feel worse go straight to your fertility unit.
I had ohss too when i became pregnant but mine was severe, had to stay in hospital for nearly 3 weeks, had 11 litres of fluid drained from my tummy and was quite poorly. It took me longer to recover- about 11 weeks.
However my symptoms were made worse because i am having twins.
Anyway it is totally worth it! We are so happy about the bfp and so will you be.
Take care of yourself
Fiona


----------



## Han

Hi Renata!

Congrats on your pregnancy! I too am pregnant and still suffering from the dreaded OHSS. 3 weeks ago (on my test date) I was taken into hospital where I stayed for 6 days, had IV proteins and fluid, put on about 7kgs and my waist measurement went up to 107cm!!!! After coming out of hospital I have taken things easy and tried to drink lots of fluids but even now I am still bloated and have ovary pain. I also find it hard to sleep and get comfy when lying down. Things are getting better but very very slowly and it is frustrating (especially when I'm trying to deal with morning sickness too!!!!)

I hope you're feeling better soon, but because we're pregnant it will take longer because of the hormones. But as my Mum and DH keep telling me it WILL get better and won't it all be worth it in the end?

Lots of love,
Hannah xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sarz

I agree with Hannah ! 

I had OHSS and after a stay in hospital and a few weeks off work, relaxing, things started to improve. Only now, 9 weeks pregnant can i really say that my ovaries don't hurt at night any more, but they did gradually get better.

My tummy is still slighty bloated at night, but i don't mind ! I enjoy having a bump - it's weird that when it goes down you miss it !!

Congrats to you all, it does get better !!

sarah


----------



## Mrs CW

Renata hun
I only had it mildly but the advice was the same.
Drink constantly at least 2 litres a day but more like 3 - I've heard of ladies on FF who set their alarms to drink at intervals through the night!  But also important is to pee regularly at least every two hours - to flush it through.  
Eat as much protein as you can - eggs, meat fish cheese, beansprouts, tofu etc.
The protein really helped me.
You should weigh yourself every day to make sure you're not suddenly bloating up with more fluids.  If you do, get yourself to casualty sharpish. 

Sadly don't think there's much else to do but wait it out, prepare for more day time telly hun and get a good book!

have posted you 'a thought' on the London thread!  
Claire x


----------



## Nicola G

Hope you get better soon    

Nic G xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## *Kim*

Renata

Congratulations. Just wanted to say cranberry juice is quite good for OHSS. I was on the verge of OHSS with my first cycle and had to drink 4 litres of water a day. Hope your feeling better very soon and can then enjoy your pregnancy.

Love Kim x x x


----------

